# Colt Junior Recall Help.



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I resently took a trade on a Colt Junior in .25 decent shape about 80% bluing shows some holster wear on it. I was looking online and notice that there was a recall for the firing pin on the gun. It appears that Colt will replace the firning pin and spring etc. So my question is I realize that this will make a safer gun having the parts replaced, but will it hurt the value of the gun in the long run? Sometimes things without "original " parts have a lesser value. Has anyone sent back there guns for a recall before? Is it a long process? I don't plan on keeping the gun I plan on reselling it or trading it for something else. So should I get it fixed or just leave it as is?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

shot1buck said:


> I resently took a trade on a Colt Junior in .25 decent shape about 80% bluing shows some holster wear on it. I was looking online and notice that there was a recall for the firing pin on the gun. It appears that Colt will replace the firning pin and spring etc. So my question is I realize that this will make a safer gun having the parts replaced, but will it hurt the value of the gun in the long run? Sometimes things without "original " parts have a lesser value. Has anyone sent back there guns for a recall before? Is it a long process? I don't plan on keeping the gun I plan on reselling it or trading it for something else. So should I get it fixed or just leave it as is?


depends on who you're trying to sell it to. a collector would want it in original condition whereas someone who wants it for shooting would want it fixed. how sure are you that it didn't already get the fix?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

If you return your firearm to Colt with a letter stating that you would like the original parts returned for collection value, I believe they will return them to you. Your Colt's value will remain the same. Call Colt. They probably will send you a shipping box with instructions.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

that's a great Idea thank you I never thought of that.


----------

